# Toyota what do you think



## caveman (Feb 4, 2010)

Just want to know how many people are in this predicament. As of now we have parked our 08 Camry and she is driving my 05 Dodge 4x4 Hemi .
She does not like going from 30 mpg to 13 mpg ,but what is one to do? Just wanted to know if any else is in this predicament? Plus we are luck enough to have this options not haveing only one car to drive.
mike/aka caveman


----------



## caveman (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a company truck i drive so my p truck stays in the driveway.


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2010)

IMO it is just a recall like all cars. I would not stop driving it because of the recall. I just traded in my Tacoma, I loved that truck.  

Hopefully this thread does not turn into a This is better than that thread or Buy American thread.


----------



## redbug (Feb 4, 2010)

I heard from a few friends that the parts started to arrive today to make the needed repairs..
I have an 05 tundra and an 06 solara they are both okay and not on the recall list


----------



## caveman (Feb 4, 2010)

Jim said:


> IMO it is just a recall like all cars. I would not stop driving it because of the recall. I just traded in my Tacoma, I loved that truck.
> 
> Hopefully this thread does not turn into a This is better than that thread or Buy American thread.




JIM 
That wasn't my intent so i am asking you to please lock or delete this tread if that is how you think it will go.As i don't know how to do.
Mike /AKA Caveman


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2010)

caveman said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > IMO it is just a recall like all cars. I would not stop driving it because of the recall. I just traded in my Tacoma, I loved that truck.
> ...



No, it will be fine, everyone is cool here. 8) 

Everyone can give their opinion!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 4, 2010)

My sons car is on the list, hes still driving it, if anything goes wrong he'll know what to do after all he keeps the gas pedal floored most of the time.


----------



## caveman (Feb 4, 2010)

The safety of my loved ones is all i care about.......................................................


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 5, 2010)

shamoo said:


> My sons car is on the list, hes still driving it, if anything goes wrong he'll know what to do after all he keeps the gas pedal floored most of the time.



That is funny right there..  


I don't have one but I would probably still drive it. All you have to remember to do it get it in neutral and you will be okay. but if you are setting in traffic and the thing goes crazy it could turn ugly fast. :shock:


----------



## poolie (Feb 5, 2010)

I've got an older Tacoma and I love the truck. I know it's not part of the recall, but even if it were, unless the truck had been exibiting throttle issues I'd continue to drive it. From what I've read the throttle issue isn't one of those things where one moment it's good and the next moment it's bad. You would start noticing that ocassinally when you took your foot off the pedal that there would be a slight delay before the pedal responded. Most people don't pay attention to what their vehicle is telling them until it's too late anyway.


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim said it best. It is just another recall. Nothing more. The Press thrives on things like this, Why? Bad News sells. the sad part is Here you have a company that is the top selling car manufacture in the world as of last week and now they will struggle with the pit falls of an engineering oversight. granted, I am not defending them I am sure I heard of some lives lost "SUPOSEDLY" from these faulty parts. but at the same time, WHO determined that it was said parts that caused these losses? 

Point I am trying to make here, is How many manufactures of automobiles in the world have NEVER had an issue with parts on a car that they produced?{Mass production, not exotic} The Big three here all have had their issues it just happens that Toyota is selling 3 or 5 to 1 of the competition. That in its self has to say something about the company. 

If you truly look at each and every commodity that we touch every day, just think about the risks we take no matter what it is. food, toiletries, clothing, Snack foods, ready to eat meals. The list goes on forever. Just a few months ago, we were hit with the scare of H1N1. How many deaths? Well the fact the press left out was the deaths in any given year for the common flu over shot the deaths of Swine flu by 3 times. But that was never brought to light. Why? Because if that point of information would have came out, then A) Who ever stated the idea of it being a terroristic act would have been discredited instantaneously, B) People would have taken H1N1 for what it truly was, Another string of a flu virus and C) the press couldn’t get people glued to the TV each and every night just to see how many people died from last night's report. No one watches the news, then the reporters have no purpose in life. 

For 16 years I worked Quality Assurance in the military and did the QA work for the company I just got laid off from last year. and that is one reason that I enjoyed my work as a QA. It's not about giving a person a better product, or saving the company money in re work, it's about saving lives. Making whatever product your company as accurate, fast inexpensive and SAFE as possible. But, One thing that I also learned from my time in the QA field is there is NOTHING perfect. man or machine. 

I can't speak for Toyota's program, but I am sure that it is no different than Ford's, General Motors, or Dodge's. I have owned Toyotas and even raced a Toyota in the past and I found their cars to be some of the toughest and most dependable cars out there. and if I were in the market for a new car or truck, I would look at the no different than I would any other car or truck on the market. 

Well I have spilled my .02 here, just want to say that the press causes a lot of the frenzy that feeds the blind. I am not insulting all out there, just some people will listed to Katie on the evening news and she puts her little spin on what happened, without thinking that Toyota literally sells millions of cars around the world compared to most of its competitors yes, the number of faults will be higher with the number that are sold worldwide. But that is something the press conveniently leaves out. The fact that Toyota is not the first to have a recall, even a mass recall doesn’t come up in the press, and I bet you my boots they won't be the last either. Most of the bad news is an illusion created by people to feed frenzy. 

Wolf


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Not trying to bash yalls rigs.... just my openion on yoter

You dont hear about the recalls because yoter is a closed door operation and has been getting deeper in poo with big brother for the last 5 or 6 years. They did these "required field actions" when you braught your rig in for servince, since its on a milage basis to keep your warranty valid, without telling the customer

Their throttle by wire doesnt have a defult built in (like most others) and the safety people have been complaining to yoter about it for awile now, but yoter didnt want to hear it. The only reason this has got so big is because the gov. has steped in just like they had to do when yoters frames were rusting in half. Yoter wasnt about to buy your rigs back for more than they were worth...

I loved it when the top yoter guy got on the radio saying he never said to quit driving your cars wich were in fact his exact words. He's now saying everybody mis-interpreded it and he just ment "take it to a dealer and they'll fix it".. What an idiot

sorry to rant, but I always read about people who are in tuff times, no jobs ect but rant on about how great yoters are. When you buy a forieng rig your money is going over sea's, peroid....

And last but not least, everybody knows toyotas trucks drive like cars :LOL2: :LOL2: ( just teason )


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> sorry to rant, but I always read about people who are in tuff times, no jobs ect but rant on about how great yoters are. When you buy a forieng rig your money is going over sea's, peroid....
> 
> 
> > Name one "AMERICAN" car that is truly made in America? Sorry, that dog don't hunt. The {not so} big three have been out sourcing for decades even before it was a corperate fashion statement.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

crystler, buick ect ect

not tryin to argue with ya brother, or get anybody heated up. these are just our openions


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 5, 2010)

There is no such thing as a 100% American made vehicle anymore so the argument is moot. Even if they buy a part from a US supplier, there is a very good chance that at least part of it was outsourced outside of the US. I work in the automaking business and know what I am talking about.

We live in a global economy (like it or not) so this discussion not only has no merit, the man that owns this forum has already spoken.




Jim said:


> Hopefully this thread does not turn into a This is better than that thread or Buy American thread.



[-X

Toyota was hit yesterday with another black eye over Prius brakes. I think they finally hit the wall on cost cutting and rushing to market, just like everyone else has done at one time or another.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 5, 2010)

As I read through the novels previously posted there was metion of "Drive by Wire" with no back up plan. I see no reason to have a secondary option. Drive by wire has been in most Tractor Trailers you pass on the road everyday and they seem to have very little problems with it.


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> There is no such thing as a 100% American made vehicle anymore so the argument is moot.



My point exactly, Further more, Nissan, Toyota, Honda and Kia all have plants in the US. Therefore, in that mind set, They are just as much American cars as Ford, Dodge and Chevy. That was the only point I was trying to make. 

Regardless, All have had their issues some due to cut backs, some to kick backs and some to poor engineering forethought. I am just saying that the media has put a lot in too this just as they did Ford with the Pinto, the tires on the Expedition, and Chevy with the saddle tanks on their older trucks {Even though that was proven to be hyped by the press with fictitious acts. Chrysler with their lean burn system. All have had goofs in their past and all have had to bite the bullet.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 5, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> As I read through the novels previously posted there was metion of "Drive by Wire" with no back up plan. I see no reason to have a secondary option. Drive by wire has been in most Tractor Trailers you pass on the road everyday and they seem to have very little problems with it.



No backup on my F150 either that I am aware of.

I can't stand it. I pulled some stumps around the house two years ago. I was easing into the accellerator as to not shock the cable and cause a stump to come flying into my tailgate or back glass. Evidently, I was easing into it so slowly that the mechanism wouldn't even register until I was at least 1/4 into the throttle, then it would begin to pick up.

I would love to hear the reasoning behind going to throttle by wire in the first place. Anybody here ever have a problem with their old cable and linkage system? I can't believe that the computer controls and servos are cheaper than the old system, either.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 5, 2010)

I got to talk to a guy in the plant who made piston rings for Gm and Toyota, The tolerances for toyota are a lot higher, and there quality control is much better, that said, I still prefer to drive an American Born car such as Gm Ford etc... These are the cars our grandfathers built, and what got America were it is today.. I dont look down on foriegn car owners at all... Just not in my realm to buy new...


----------



## KMixson (Feb 5, 2010)

Drive by wire? Pretty much all fuel injected vehicles are drive by wire now. The diesels that I work on even have electronic fuel injectors now. It is supposed to be a more precise delivery method than mechanical injectors. Carburetors are set for your altitude and the mixture needs to changed if you drive up and down mountains and so forth. Electronic fuel systems can change the mixture electronically without having to get under the hood and adjust needle valves. That saves gas.


----------



## caveman (Feb 5, 2010)

Some good replies guys.If i am understanding all right none of you all would be afraid to drive the car nor am i.As it has never give us a problem.And yes the press dose make things worse.

The odds of anything happening are small to none that anything will happen.But less just say something did i would fell very bad knowing that my truck was setting in the driveway and she could have been driving it ,one of them has to set why not the one with the recall until it can be fixed.


Yes my self prefer the big 3 as that is all i have ever owned.She makes her own cash and payment and that is what she wanted after bad luck with one of the big 3, 

mike


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 5, 2010)

:roll: Hey guys, our family owns a mech. shop and most people would not believe how many TSB's as we call them or Technical service bullitens there are for almost every car on the road today. these tsb's are problems that the dealers are aware of but we only have them because we use software called mitchell on demand...the only time anyone else would see this as a recall is if its a " Dangerous condition" go figure....


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2010)

wolfmjc said:


> :roll: Hey guys, our family owns a mech. shop and most people would not believe how many TSB's as we call them or Technical service bullitens there are for almost every car on the road today. these tsb's are problems that the dealers are aware of but we only have them because we use software called mitchell on demand...the only time anyone else would see this as a recall is if its a " Dangerous condition" go figure....



Should I make a forum here just for you to post the recalls as they come in? :LOL2:


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 6, 2010)

poolie said:


> ....... Most people don't pay attention to what their vehicle is telling them until it's too late anyway.


To do that they would have to hang up their damn cell phone !!! :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2010)

DocWatson said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > ....... Most people don't pay attention to what their vehicle is telling them until it's too late anyway.
> ...




Concur on that! Talking on the phone, _plus_ leaning on the armrest or slumped to one side while talking, it's a wonder they have any control over the vehicle. :shock:


----------



## caveman (Feb 6, 2010)

Alot of this and that/he said she said.
Bottom line would you alowe a loved one to drive if they didn't have to??
IT IS YES OR NO. :?:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 6, 2010)

If they didn't have to, it could sit or they could drive it.. completely up to them.

All that has to be done is to throw the transmission in neutral until you can get the vehicle to the side of the road and shut it off. If the engine blows because of it, I'm sure that Toyota would replace that too.


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> If they didn't have to, it could sit or they could drive it.. completely up to them.
> 
> All that has to be done is to throw the transmission in neutral until you can get the vehicle to the side of the road and shut it off. If the engine blows because of it, I'm sure that Toyota would replace that too.


the engine is not going to blow. its just going to bounce off the rev limiter. no harm can be done. go out in your car right now and hold the gas pedal down in neutral. it wont go past about 4500RPM's


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 7, 2010)

Nah, no differant than other recalls. back in 99 we had the dodge mini van recall on the air bag going off for no reason, that one to me is more of a concern than a stuck pedal. at least you can steer where to crash, lol. Nothen worse than a airbag hitting you then your screwed cause your going where ever #-o 


But this is a huge recall and its Toyota! so thats why its has everyones attention.


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 7, 2010)

caveman said:


> Alot of this and that/he said she said.
> Bottom line would you alowe a loved one to drive if they didn't have to??
> IT IS YES OR NO. :?:


That is a decision that only you and your loved ones can make. 

My ole man told me before he left this funny little globe "There is no such thing as good advise. Whats good for you is not necessarily good for the other guy."

Is there a chance your car could be one that slipped through the cracks and will function fine? yes, But who can tell? I am not too sure about this drive by wire crap, just know that it seems to be a lot of hoopla on the news and it always starts out the same way, One time Ford, One time Dodge, this time Toyota. 
Just like the Gas tank thing with Chevy, both my dad and I had those trucks and drove them for years, never had a problem with them neither did any of our friends that we knew with the same trucks. 

We never had a problem with the 3 Pintos in our family of the gas tank exploding on them, I remember there being Thousands of those cars running around the town I grew up in, Never did I see one explode in my home town. 

It all depends on your and your thoughts. 

Wolf


----------



## caveman (Feb 7, 2010)

OK we got email from the toy dealer and call and it goes in the shop 2-20.That is because we need a sat. so there is no lost time from work.
Not so sure it is the right fix but what is one to do?

mike/AKA caveman


----------



## underpressure (Feb 7, 2010)

i have been working for honda for 15 years and like all car lines sooner or later something like this will happen but toyota waited 2 long to address the problem,now they will be on damage control for a few years,but they will recover they make excellent cars and trucks


----------



## fish devil (Feb 7, 2010)

:twisted: What about all those Toyota trucks with rotted frames? 100's of thousands of them. I'll stick to my Jeep.


----------

